# Günstige Pensionen am nördl. Gardasee?



## thomask (30. September 2004)

Hi Gardasee Experten. 

Gibt es am Gardasee eigentlich nur Hotels, Ferienwohnungen und Campingplätze?   Oder hat jmd nen Tipp für ne günstige Pension? 
Ich suche was für drei vier Nächte. Preislich wäre so 20 - 25 Euro p.P. und Nacht drin. Also in Österreich oder Südbayern findet man ja sowas noch.
DANKE
thomas


----------



## Stefan_SIT (1. Oktober 2004)

Guckst du und wühlst du ...

hier 

oder hier 

oder hier 

oder hier.

Wenn dir 28,-  nicht zu teuer ist und du auf "Nummer Sicher" gehen willst, eines der besten Frühstücksbuffets am nördlichen Gardasee haben möchtest ohne auf schöne Zimmer zu verzichten, dann buchst du ohne lange zu suchen hier! So ganz nebenbei kannst du abends aus der WindsBar (fast) direkt ins Bett fallen.

Ride On!

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (1. Oktober 2004)

Meine Empfehlung seit diesem Jahr lautet:
Pension Benjamino in der Via Brione (ca. 1 km bis zum See)
Hat zwischen 23,- und 25,- Euro gekostet.

Daniel


----------



## steilwand-ingo (1. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Thomas,

wie wär´s mit einem tollen 4-Sterne-Hotel mit Hallenbad uvm. mit gutem Frühstücksbüffet und Halbpension (umfangreiches Büffet!) für schlappe 27,50 Euro pro Person/Nacht??? Gibt´s nicht?? Gibt`s doch !! War selber schon da: z. B. Hotel Don Pedro in Malcesine, Preis gilt ab 9. Oktober. Oder im Leonardo da Vinci in Limone aus der gleichen Hotelkette für 29,50 Euro mit Halbpension oder nur mit Frühstück für nochmal 12,00 Euro weniger! War ich auch schon, absolut empfehlenswert. Und das für den Preis!!
Schau doch mal da rein:
http://www.parchotels.it/classificahotel.asp?lingua=de

Grüße aus dem Kleinwalsertal,
Ingo
http://members.aon.at/ibreuer/


----------

